# Moving to Larnaca Feb 18



## Bianca88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New Year Everyone!!! 
I am aiming to move to Cyprus with my husband and two little girls (1 and 3 years old) in February, leaving rainy Scotland behind for beautiful Larnaca district. 

My husband was based in Cyprus a few years back and now we hope to make a permanent move with our young family. 
I wonder if anyone could help with a few queries??? 

Firstly we are looking for a rental in Larnaca area. Preferably a detached house/villa with 3 or 4 bedrooms, fully furnished and with a pool (gated complex would be ideal). If anyone knows of any properties available for the month of February or any estate agents in the Larnaca area, that would be a great start for us. We are keen to stay in Oroklini, Livadia or Pyla area if possible.

Secondly, we will be arriving in Cyprus with just a few cases. Some clothes and dolls to be precise. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good UK shipping company as we hope to ship a few boxes with personal belongings such as photo frames, some more clothes and toys. 

Finally, if anyone could suggest cheap car hire companies we can use for a short term period that would also be a great help. 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi
We used Pickfords in uk - they have a company they work with over here, I think called Orbit. We had moved overseas before and have found Pickfords most reliable compared to others used previously.
A good estate agent to try is Loizos Antoniou - they have been in the business a long while and have office in Larnaca I believe.
All the best.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We used Britannia Removals and they did a good job for us, but not so clever when our son moved here as their shippers put the container with his car and belongings on the wrong ship and after sailing round Europe it took several extra weeks to be correctly shipped to Cyprus! But as said we ourselves had no complaints. They also use Orbit in Limassol as their distributors at this end; so, as it sounds like you will only need a shared/part container, as a suggestion contact Orbit and see which company they suggest.
I've never used them but an estate agency called Fox Smart seem to have good coverage for your suggested areas. HTH


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry the estate agent is called Antonis Loizou not the other way round - all Greek to me!


----------



## Bianca88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Bianca88 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!!
> I am aiming to move to Cyprus with my husband and two little girls (1 and 3 years old) in February, leaving rainy Scotland behind for beautiful Larnaca district.
> 
> My husband was based in Cyprus a few years back and now we hope to make a permanent move with our young family.
> ...





MaryAndreou said:


> Hi
> We used Pickfords in uk - they have a company they work with over here, I think called Orbit. We had moved overseas before and have found Pickfords most reliable compared to others used previously.
> A good estate agent to try is Loizos Antoniou - they have been in the business a long while and have office in Larnaca I believe.
> All the best.





JonandGaynor said:


> We used Britannia Removals and they did a good job for us, but not so clever when our son moved here as their shippers put the container with his car and belongings on the wrong ship and after sailing round Europe it took several extra weeks to be correctly shipped to Cyprus! But as said we ourselves had no complaints. They also use Orbit in Limassol as their distributors at this end; so, as it sounds like you will only need a shared/part container, as a suggestion contact Orbit and see which company they suggest.
> I've never used them but an estate agency called Fox Smart seem to have good coverage for your suggested areas. HTH





MaryAndreou said:


> Sorry the estate agent is called Antonis Loizou not the other way round - all Greek to me!


Thank you very much for all your kind advice. We are now flying out 2nd May. I will start looking into the removal companies and estate agents. Thank you again B x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Work*

Hi Bianca. You have not mentioned whether your husband or you have jobs to come to or maybe a business which you can run from here.


----------



## Bianca88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Veronica said:


> Hi Bianca. You have not mentioned whether your husband or you have jobs to come to or maybe a business which you can run from here.


Hi Veronica,

My husband works in the Middle East so will be there most of the time. I would like to find some part time work if possible but my main priority is to make sure the children are settled. Also looking at schools. Hoping to enrol our oldest (3 years into Med High or Pascal). We will wait until we arrive to sort that out.

Can anyone give advice on possible time scale for finding accommodation to rent, signing paperwork and moving in? We will rent holiday home for 1 week and hope to have something sorted for round about then but unsure if this is unrealistic? 

Thanks Bx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bianca88 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> My husband works in the Middle East so will be there most of the time. Thanks Bx


That's good to know. So many young families come here with no work and end up going back to the UK with their tails between their legs.


----------

